# تكفين يآدنيآ تــــرى بالآآخر أنآ انسآن ..!!



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أإخأإف أإكتب وأإسبب جرح....وأإعيش بعأإلمي ندمأإن...
أإخأإف أإنطق وأإقول أإلهمّ.....وأإصير بدنيتي غلطأإن...


أإنا وإأن قلت بكتمهأإ....ببقى بحأإلتي تعبأإن...
وتتبعني هموم أإلوقت.....وأإعيش بضيقة أإلأإحزأإن...


أإخاف أإشكي وأإقول إأني:....من أإلدنيأإ أإنأإ تعبأإن
وترجع تنتقم منّي......وتشعل بقلبي أإلنيرأإن...


أإخأإف أإصرخ وأإنأإ وحدي....ولأإيسمعني أإي إأنسأإن..!!
ويرجع لي صدى صوتي:....{ترأإك بعأإلم أإلكتمأإن}..!!



أإخأإف أإبكي ومأإ أإلقى....لدمعي وأإحد(ن) شفقأإن
ويزدأإد أإلأإلم فيني.....وأإحس بلوعة أإلحرمأإن...



أإخأإف أإضحك وأإتكدّر.....بضحكه مأإلهأإ عنوأإن..
وأإدوّر أإهلي وربعي....وحتى صحبي وأإلخلأإن..



أإخأإف أإقول:أإبي أإفرح.....لأإنّي للفرح عطشأإن
وأإضيّع موطن أإلفرحهـ....وأإتوهـ بعأإلم أإلاحزأإن...



متى يأإخوفي تتركني....وأإنأإ أإجأإزيك بأإلهجرأإن.
متى دنيأإك ترحمني....وأإعيش بعأإلمي بأإمأإن...


متى يأإحزني أإتجرأإ..وأإصيح بصوتي أإلتعبأإن..
((كفأإيهـ يأإحزن تكفى....ترأإني في أإلنهأإيهـ إأنسأإن 

0

م ~ ن
​


----------

